# Swimathon 2012 - 5k Breaststroke - help me get to £1k!



## TTsline02

All

As some of you may be aware, I've been swimming since January initially just to get fit and loose weight (4 stone gone!) - however about 8 weeks ago I decided to put myself in for this years Swimathon's individual 5k distance challenge.

Well the big swim was yesterday and I managed to do the 5k Breaststroke in 2hr 20min 38sec (In training my best time had been 2hr 30mins so was chuffed), completing a challenge that only 4 months ago I wouldn't have thought physically possible. This really has been a turning point for me, changing my life and lifestyle which was long over due.










I've raised just over £900 so far, £285 online and just over £620 via forms - I'm about £95 from reaching 4 figures, £1k - I know times are tough, but if you could spare a couple of quid or even a fiver to help me get to £1k I'd really appreciate it - all funds are going to Marie Curie Cancer Care which is a fantastic Charity so your donation would go to a worthy cause.

Many of the NW have sponsored me and would like to take this opportunity to thank them for their support -If you haven't already sponsored me and would like to, here's a link http://bit.ly/HaxgdT

Thanks in advance,

Matt


----------



## Gazzer

you are still a bloater of a northern monkey Matt..........however i never saw the original request and so my appologies for that ....you need £95 ok will sort it out as a well done from pat and i...........miniscule amount compared to real financial probs coming. drop me a pm with where and how m8 and will sort it for you. ........WD that man Matt top geezer

Edited.......didnt see link on page matt, but it says £768 not £95 short ya nugget!!!! what one is it??


----------

